# Baby soap?



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am getting ready to make soap again, and my neighbor asked how you make "baby soap." I have absolutely no idea!! I would assume that since it doesn't burn your eyes, its not made with lye and must not be soap. Does anybody know???


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

A simple Castile soap is nice for babies. You want it mild, so I would keep your excess fat range around 7%. If you don't want Castile, any basic soap recipe would do, but I would go easy on the coconut oil. Leave it unscented, or use a VERY small amount of Lavender ESSENTIAL oil (do NOT use fragrance oil). If you are an experienced soaper, you might try a goatsmilk soap & add some oatmeal.


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

This may seem like a really dumb question, but do you just make sure that you avoid their eyes? I am young enough that the only soap I ever had any experience with for infants was Johnson Johnson's No Tears variety. I have made a tallow/olive oil castile type soap that I have been very pleased with (my 2 year old has very sensitive skin). Could I just use the same recipe? It was

26 oz olive oil
60 oz tallow
11 oz lye
32 oz water

It has worked excellently for the rest of the family. I guess growing up in the Johnson Johnson's generation I just assumed that you had to use something else on infants...


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

Another question.....if Johnson Johnson's isn't soap, then what in the world is it???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If it is not soap, then it is a syndet (synthetic detergent). Great for clothes & dishes, but not as good for skin.

The No More Tears put in a numbing agent so it won't sting eyes.

I started making soap because of my nephew who had very sensitive skin. All my sister could use on him was plain old water.

I made 100% OO soap for him (OO infused with Calendula) and he had no reaction to it. I next went with OO & lard and again, his skin was fine with it.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Aimee529 said:


> I am getting ready to make soap again, and my neighbor asked how you make "baby soap." I have absolutely no idea!! I would assume that since it doesn't burn your eyes, its not made with lye and must not be soap. Does anybody know???


 I'm not an expert, but you can not have soap with out lye. NO LYE= NO SOAP


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

To quote Chris from years and years ago, "No lye, no soap, no lie!"


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank y'all very much!!! I knew some of y'all would have the answers! I think I will stick with the recipe I have been using and just be careful when bathing the soon to be new arrival!! (Especially, since my first child has very sensitive skin!)


----------

